# Bath Salts/Bombs-> Has anyone tried these Polysorbate 80 substitutes?



## Danielle_WM (Jun 21, 2019)

Hello,

I am not scared of ingredients like polysorbate 80 or Cromollient SCE, but I do like to add new or less common ingredients to my products. Experimenting is fun! 

*Has anyone used these products to disperse oils, EOs, and colorants like micas in bath water (for salts, bombs, and bath oils)? Did you like it? What percentages have you tried? *I prefer "greener" ingredients because it makes my friends and family feel fancier using them for some reason. ;-)

*Natrasorb
Lecithin (liquid or solid)
Olivem 300*
*PlantaMulse *
*Any others ones to check out?*

A prepper recently gave me soon-to-be expired fortified milk powder that contained soy lecithin in it. I scooped out a cup of it and mixed in around 1 tbsp of pumpkin seed oil and 20 drops of EO then dumped it under running water. The oils dispersed well, the EO scent lasted longer, and there was no visible oil left in tub to my knowledge. No oil ring! Just enough oil was left on my skin; it was so soft! So, that got me thinking about using lecithin in bath products.

Thanks, 

Danielle


----------



## Danielle_WM (Jun 21, 2019)

I forgot to also add:

PlantaEm


----------



## Cellador (Jun 22, 2019)

I have been experimenting with solubilizers in my bath bombs & bath oils recently. I have normal skin, but I prefer a lighter moisturizing-type feel from anything I add to my bath. I like to feel mostly clean with a hint of extra softness, so obviously , these are all relative to my taste.
I have used Cromollient SCE in a bath oil recently at 15%, and while it disperses the oils, I feel like it doesn't completely blend the oils and water the way I would like.
I made a bath cream (like a bath melt in a creamy, buttery form) with AquaEm at 25%, and it left a buttery ring around the tub. It washed off and didn't leave the tub slippery, but is was still more residue than I would prefer.
Next, I am going to experiment with Plantasol. It looks promising.
But so far, poly 80 has worked the best for me.


----------



## Danielle_WM (Jun 22, 2019)

That's helpful to know Cromollient SCE and AquaEm didn't work for your taste as I feel that most of my friends and family would have similar feelings if too much oil stayed behind on the skin. I'm the opposite- I'm a greasy butter lover. 

I forgot about c/c glucoside as a possibility. Too many ingredients bouncing around my head right now. I'll add that to my list! I know Marie Rayma really likes it as surfactant/solubilizer. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------

